# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Νέο Linux kernel vulnerability

## apoikos

Ανακαλύφθηκε κενό ασφαλείας σε όλες τις εκδόσεις 2.4 και 2.6 του Linux. Πρόκειται για τοπικά εκμεταλλεύσιμη αδυναμία, η οποία δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε κακόβουλους χρήστες να "κρεμάσουν" τον πυρήνα απλά και μόνο κάνοντας compile και τρέχοντας ένα απλό πρόγραμμα χωρίς root privileges. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες διαβάστε εδώ

----------


## mojiro

δηλαδη εαν καποιος ερθει στο πισι μου και παει να μεταγγλωτισει
ενα (συγκεκριμενο) κωδικα εως και με τον gcc-3.3.2(υπαρχει 3.3.3)
το συστημα, απλα θα κολησει.

σωστα ? οποτε βαζουμε gcc-3.3.3 και οκ

αν ειναι ενδογενης αδυναμια του gcc, μπορω να πω οτι στο readme
του τελευταιου πυρηνα σου ελεγε να εχεις τον gcc-2.5.95.3 ή πιο
νεο, διοτι ο παλιος δημειουργει προβλημα.

----------


## panXer

Δεν είναι αδυναμία του gcc είναι αδυναμία του kernel.

ΥΓ. Μπορεί να στο ανεβάσει precompiled να στο τρέξει και να crashάρεις.

----------


## apoikos

*mojiro*: έχει βγει patch (υπάρχει στο link που έδωσα) για τον πυρήνα. Αν δε βαριέσαι patchάρεις τα sources σου και recompile. Βέβαια εγώ δε θα ανησυχούσα πολύ. Local access στο router μου έχουν 3 άτομα και αν κάποιος επιχειρήσει κάτι θα φανεί στα logs και μετά .... (τρίβει τα χέρια του χαμογελώντας διαβολικά)  ::   ::

----------

